# WHOIS-Daten aus dem Internet bekommen?



## eintest (25. Juni 2015)

Hi,

wenn ich mich selbst google, kommt als erstes ein WHOIS-Eintrag mit allen meinen persönlichen Daten. z.B. email, Handynummer, Adresse, geburtsdatum usw...

gibt es überhaupt noch eine Möglichkeit die Informationen dauerhaft aus dem Web zu entfernen?

mir geht es hierbei weniger um den Eintrag selbst, sondern um die Speicherung von Google und anderen Seiten...

die Domain wurde bei Nitrado bestellt. Morgen werde ich mir die Lizenzvereinbarungen genauer anschauen.


Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
David


----------



## yingtao (25. Juni 2015)

Die Daten an sich kann man nur aus dem Netz entfernen indem man die jeweilige Website darum bittet aber meist muss man einen Anwalt einschalten um überhaupt an die richtigen Leute dran zu kommen und dann bleibt die Frage ob die kooperativ sind oder nicht. Bei Suchergebnissen bei Google kann man einen Antrag an Google stellen dass das Suchergebnis entfernt wird. Die Daten sind dann weiterhin im Netz aber tauchen dann nicht mehr in der Suche auf oder tauchen erst auf Seite 2 oder so der Googlesuche auf. Wirklich sicher gehen das die Daten nicht mehr im Netz auftauchen kann man aber nicht.

Es gibt ja noch Sachen wie Way Back Machine und die Frage ist auch wo die Daten ursprünglich her kommen. Wenn man jetzt beantragt das die Daten auf der einen Seite entfernt werden aber die Daten z.B. auf Facebook öffentlich zugänglich sind, dauert es nur Stunden oder Tage bis die Daten wieder da sind. Es muss auch nicht das eigene Facebookprofil sein sondern kann auch das von Freunden und bekannten sein. Wenn man z.B. auf Facebook nur seinen Namen angegeben hat und Email dann weiß Facebook trotzdem die Handynummer, Adresse usw. wenn einer der Leute mit denen man befreundet ist die Infos in seinen Handykontakten abgespeichert hat.

Hinzu kommt das Facebook die Daten zwar anonymisiert verkauft (sprich ohne Namen) aber die Daten so detailliert sind das es ein leichtes ist herauszufinden wer das genau ist und mit den Daten kann man z.B. dann herausfinden in welchen Foren man unterwegs ist, welche Spiele man spielt usw. Die WoW Community hat das z.B. mal mit einem CM (Community Manager) gemacht als Echtnamen im Forum eingeführt werden sollten und innerhalb von Stunden wusste man alles über den. Vom Geburtsort mit Datum und Uhrzeit, über alle Schulen die er besucht hat, die Kreditkartennummer, das Nummernschild seines Autos usw. Sind die Daten ein mal im Netz hat niemand mehr Kontrolle über die Daten und es ist praktisch unmöglich die Daten wieder aus dem Netz zu bekommen da Dritte die Daten neu in Netz speisen (z.B. über Handykontakte, Fragen auf Facebook usw. wie "Kennen sie XY" oder "Sind sie mit XY zur Schule gegangen").


----------



## eintest (25. Juni 2015)

okay, sofern ich beantrage, den WHOIS Eintrag und damit die Domain zu löschen, stehen meine Chancen also auch nicht schlecht dass auch meine persönlichen Daten verschwinden?
Ich denke mal dass Interesse an der WHOIS einer kleinen Domain ohne Website dürfte relativ gering ausfallen...
die Frage ist nur ob google dass weiterhin noch jahrelang im Cache und damit im preview haben wird und ob es webseiten gibt die alte Versionen des WHOIS speichern.


----------



## Rayken (25. Juni 2015)

Die Frage ist nur wozu eine Domain, wenn man keine Website betreibt?

Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht, es sei den du willst nur den Website Namen blockieren, 
in der Hoffnung den später für viel Geld weiter zu verkaufen

Und Geburtstag, wird doch nicht in der WHOIS abgespeichert

Leg dir ne .eu Adresse an, als Privat Person wird da nur eine E-Mail hinterlegt


----------



## keinnick (25. Juni 2015)

Um welche Domainendung (.de/.com/.net usw.) handelt es sich eigentlich?


Rayken schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur wozu eine Domain, wenn man keine Website betreibt?
> 
> Der Sinn erschließt sich mir nicht, es sei den du willst nur den Website Namen blockieren,



Ich besitze auch eine Domain aber keine Webseite. Die Domain dient als Hostname für einen Server und wird gelegentlich für "Wegwerf E-Mails" genutzt, wenn ich mich bei irgendwelchen Dingen anmelde.


----------



## eintest (25. Juni 2015)

es ist übrigens eine .biz domain.

Danke für euer Feedback


----------



## eintest (27. Juni 2015)

wären eig. zivil- oder strafrechtliche Konzequenzen zu befürchten, wenn ich eine Scheinadresse (adresse eines Bekannten) bei Denic hinterlege?

es läuft kein Webdienst o.Ä. auf der Domain, ist lediglich eine Weiterleitung auf DynDNS.


----------



## keinnick (27. Juni 2015)

Vermutlich nicht aber Du könntest die Domain bei falschen Daten verlieren, sofern "irgendwer" die Registrierungsstelle darauf hinweist, dass die Daten nicht korrekt sind. Du könntest versuchen, die Webseite, auf der Deine Daten zu sehen sind, zu kontaktieren. Dabei kannst Du dann darauf hinweisen, dass die Vervielfältigung nicht gestattet ist: 



Spoiler



NeuStar, Inc., the Registry Operator for .BIZ, has collected this information for the WHOIS database through an ICANN-Accredited Registrar. This information is provided to you for informational purposes only and is designed to assist persons in determining contents of a domain name registration record in the NeuStar registry database. NeuStar makes this information available to you "as is" and does not guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a WHOIS query, you agree that you will use this data only for lawful purposes and that, under no circumstances will you use this data: (1) to allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via direct mail, electronic mail, or by telephone; (2) in contravention of any applicable data and privacy protection acts; or (3) to enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that apply to the registry (or its systems). Compilation, repackaging, dissemination, or other use of the WHOIS database in its entirety, or of a substantial portion thereof, is not allowed without NeuStar's prior written permission. NeuStar reserves the right to modify or change these conditions at any time without prior or subsequent notification of any kind. By executing this query, in any manner whatsoever, you agree to abide by these terms.


----------



## eintest (27. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juni 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht aber Du könntest die Domain bei falschen Daten verlieren, sofern "irgendwer" die Registrierungsstelle darauf hinweist, dass die Daten nicht korrekt sind. Du könntest versuchen, die Webseite, auf der Deine Daten zu sehen sind, zu kontaktieren. Dabei kannst Du dann darauf hinweisen, dass die Vervielfältigung nicht gestattet ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht es hier nicht gerade um den WHOIS Eintrag? Nicht um irgendwelche Kopien? Der WHOIS Eintrag ist ja Rechtens, das Suchmaschinen diesen Eintrag anzeigen auch, nur wenn du weitere Webseiten findest die dein WHOIS Daten anzeigen kannst du auf diesen Abschnitt pochen. Wo bei es da schwierig sein kann zu beweisen das die Daten von WHOIS kommen...


----------

